# What do you take for a week vacation in the Alps?



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Heating bags? 
Electric socks? No really....
Screwdriver set?
What else?
Flask?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Where in the Alps? 
Electric plug adaptor.
Sunblocker, face mask, boot dryer.
Bring your own heating bags cos on the mtn, they're insanely expensive.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

What's a boot dryer?


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

We are going to Tignes, France


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> What's a boot dryer?


A tool which will dry your boots . Wet boots are a fun killer... depending on the place you stay, they may provide 'em. If not, get some.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Will check it out. Thanks


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

yoav said:


> What's a boot dryer?


this is, my wife got them for me for xmas, been lovin' them ever since. Also good to warm your boot up as they come with a car adapter
Dry Guy HDT Portable Boot Dryer: akers-ski.com


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks warm and nice indeed!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Doesn't matter where I'm going, here's what I bring with me for snowboarding trips.

Lots of extra socks
Extra goggles
Extra baselayers, pants, jackets, etc.
At least two boards w/bindings (can't be sitting on the sidelines with no gear if something breaks!)

A few books
Bottle opener for drinking good beers in the hotel
Pack light for the rest, I pretty much focus on boarding stuff when my trip is centred on boarding


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

What do you guys think about running Nike dryfit shirts as an under layer? I'm from Israel, and I don't see the point of getting thermal clothing just for one week of I don't have to....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

yoav said:


> What do you guys think about running Nike dryfit shirts as an under layer? I'm from Israel, and I don't see the point of getting thermal clothing just for one week of I don't have to....


I wear Lululemon stuff but it stinks, after dealing with some nasty foot issues last year, the Doctor told me to wear 100% cotton socks. Might be something to think about with base layers. I think most people say to stay away from cotton, but in my experience polyester and wool stink far more lol

Main thing is to stay dry, if you stay dry you have a good chance of staying warm. Get wet and you pretty much have no chance...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

virgins to sacrifice for the powdah gods/goddess


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> I wear Lululemon stuff but it stinks, after dealing with some nasty foot issues last year, the Doctor told me to wear 100% cotton socks. Might be something to think about with base layers. I think most people say to stay away from cotton, but in my experience polyester and wool stink far more lol
> 
> Main thing is to stay dry, if you stay dry you have a good chance of staying warm. Get wet and you pretty much have no chance...


maybe some billygoat wool would be a good thang :hairy:

OP...but seriously...do merino wool to help avoid the stank for a week...hand wash at night and dry by the am.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Merino wool of what? Shirts ?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I quite often don't bother with a proper thermal top for normal resort riding. Just a T shirt maybe long sleeved and or a hoodie depending on the temperature. I shouldn't be sweating too much if I'm not crashing a lot, riding powder or hiking at all. These 3 things normally go together so If it's on I'll dress accordingly. 

A sturdy pair of hiking boots or similar - other than your snowboard boots no other footwear is required.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yoav said:


> Merino wool of what? Shirts ?


base layers....


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks, got my gore tex hiking boots ready to go! 

I am not planning on falling a lot however life is what happens when you make plans...


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I think I'll pass on pants base layers, never used them... Do you?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

yoav said:


> I think I'll pass on pants base layers, never used them... Do you?


Always, but not to keep me warm - its just that I can't stand the silky liners in snowboard pants against my clammy skin. Even when it's so warm I'm riding in a T shirt I'll need something at the liner skin interface.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of the time I was riding in the past years it's been on warm/hot weather... So I am unfamiliar with how cold it might get when doing sports activities like snowboarding...


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

yoav said:


> Most of the time I was riding in the past years it's been on warm/hot weather... So I am unfamiliar with how cold it might get when doing sports activities like snowboarding...


When is your trip? Not being prepared for cold weather, while snowboarding, in the Alps, may just may be a poor decision.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

AgingPunk said:


> When is your trip? Not being prepared for cold weather, while snowboarding, in the Alps, may just may be a poor decision.


Very true. Tignes is very high so pretty much treeless. -20 and a stiff breeze is going to feel pretty chilly.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Mid February, definitely don't want to be cold


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

yoav said:


> Mid February, definitely don't want to be cold


My guess is that the Alps in February will be cold, look into some base layers.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

What do you say about a camelbak ? Sir water, something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Camelbak-HydroBak-50-Hydration-Pack/dp/B00437V8N4

Do you take it up? Do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> Most of the time I was riding in the past years it's been on warm/hot weather... So I am unfamiliar with how cold it might get when doing sports activities like snowboarding...


Mid Feb can be very cold and windy. A puff or thin down jacket/vest could be a good idea.
While you're active, the cold isn't a big thing. Long rides on wind exposed chairs above treelevel will be the thing which make riding chilly. I get cold very quickly when not moving and therefore add an extra layer on those days into the backpack to use it during breaks or long lift rides.

I rather bring a thermos with hot infusion than a camelback and add quite some honey into the infusion. A hot cup and granola bar in the gondola is a nice thing to restore hydration and energy level and lets me ride without having to waste time in restaurants. Never been to Tinges... but in CH resorts you've restaurants, loo at lift stations all over the place where fresh water is available. No need to carry around water. That's a short email question to the resort.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs!


----------

